# Smoked salmon glaze question



## kojimep (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Just recently got a 30" MES and smoked salmon once, just brined, no glaze, and it turned out great.  We're going to try again this time we want to try some with a maple syrup glaze, and some with a honey glaze.

My question, is it better to let it smoke for a bit first and then add the glaze, or add it before even going into the smoker?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BKING! (Dec 20, 2018)

kojimep said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just recently got a 30" MES and smoked salmon once, just brined, no glaze, and it turned out great.  We're going to try again this time we want to try some with a maple syrup glaze, and some with a honey glaze.
> 
> ...


 It depends...
A sticky surface will allow more smoke to stick to the surface of the meat. If you really want a smoky salmon then glaze early. If not then then glaze towards the end. Just keep temps low so you don’t burn the glaze. I didn’t catch at what temp you cook them at in your opening post.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

I do mine part way through. Just some Clover honey, reduced with water, and brushed on with a BBQ sauce brush.
That way the Salmon has smoked, and the smoker sets the glaze.
Works good if you are warm smoking your Salmon.

Try Bears Method


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2018)

I've tried a glaze on my salmon...   Mix up at a ratio of about 90:10 brown sugar and dark rum...  Form a pellicle on the fish first so you have something for the glaze to stick to....   You want the sugar mix to be thick, very thick... then brush on the fish in front of a fan.. repeat... repeat... until you get a good glaze...


----------



## kojimep (Dec 20, 2018)

BKING! said:


> It depends...
> A sticky surface will allow more smoke to stick to the surface of the meat. If you really want a smoky salmon then glaze early. If not then then glaze towards the end. Just keep temps low so you don’t burn the glaze. I didn’t catch at what temp you cook them at in your opening post.



My apologies, I smoked it at ~150 for the first 2 hours, 175 for an hour, and 200 to finish at 145 internal temp, about 4 hours total.  It works out well since I can do this after work in reasonable time.


----------

